# philips mp3 player



## minish1 (Apr 7, 2004)

i recently purchased a philips mp3 player model # HDD1630/17, and although i can go into device manager and it shows up there, and says its working properly, WMP says there are no mobile devices, and the philips device manager says there is not one detected... i have dl'ed all the drivers, installed all the software, a patch from philips for this problem called "detect philips gogear device". i run it, it says new hardware found etc etc, goes through the steps, but then when it opens WMP to sync files to device, it says there are no devices found. i am truly at my wits end, as i've not had much problem/experience solving these types of issues. thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The Windows version is ... ?


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

are you just trying to put music on the mp3 player? if so just drag and drop the mp3 files directly from my computer. open the folder with your tunes in an explorer window tehn open the mp3 drive from my computer and drop the files in that way.

i would just take it back and get my money back


----------



## minish1 (Apr 7, 2004)

once again, my device manager is the ONLY thing on my computer that recognizes that its even hooked up, therefore it is non-existant in my computer... as for my OS, it is XP home


----------



## minish1 (Apr 7, 2004)

i was hoping that this thread would spark some of your guys' extense computer savvy and that its just a simple conflict with something to do with my USB or something... still hoping to get this solved.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG
-------------------------- cut after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]

"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"
-------------------------- cut before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Disk Drives that you know are not present.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.


----------



## minish1 (Apr 7, 2004)

grr... i really thought this was going to work... i did everything listed above, restarted, it did its thing and found all the hardware, then asked if i wanted to restart again, so i did, it rebooted. i plugged in the device, it prompted me to sync files to it with WMP, i said yes, then again, nothing, no device found. also, i dont know if this helps in any way, but when i have the mp3 player attached shouldnt there be a little "safely remove hardware" icon in my taskbar? the little USB looking symbol comes up at first, then when i click the option to sync files to device, it disappears. but then when i unplug the device, it makes the sound like when a device is detached... i am this >||< close to just reformatting my pc... please help! thanks big time for the previous tries and help already given!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I thought that would work too.  I'm not sure what else to suggest. I'm curious what "drivers" you need for this device, doesn't it appear as a disk drive?


----------



## RobertL309 (Feb 1, 2006)

I've got exactly the same problem except I'm running XP Pro instead of XP Home. Any answers out there? Philips tech support hasn't been any great help.


----------



## RobertL309 (Feb 1, 2006)

I finally got thru to senior Philips tech support and they reluctantly admitted that they are aware of this problem. It certainly does not affect everyone, but there are some computers that behave in this manner. They are working on a patch and firmware upgrade once they fully understand the problem.

Hope this helps and Philips gets this fix out in a hurry. I'm tired of my wife beating on me that we should have bought an Ipod, even though there were none to be had in Southern California.


----------



## RobertL309 (Feb 1, 2006)

Minish1,

What computer are you trying to connect to? I'm curious if we have the same one.

Bob


----------



## RobertL309 (Feb 1, 2006)

Philips expects to have a firmware update within 2 weeks to solve this problem


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you can't connect it, how do you upgrade the firmware?


----------



## RobertL309 (Feb 1, 2006)

The hardware (MP3 Player) installs, it shows up in Device Manager, but doesn't show up under Explorer or Windows Media Player


----------



## standbyq13 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a combination of issues including this one. the player crashed giving me a "connect to pc" error (and a nifty clicking noise). xp acknowledges it, but it is not recognized in wmp or the device manager.


----------



## Blondfarf (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I've watched your thread for months waiting for the update. I still have the prob, and WMP still doesn't recognize the unit !
Any update, Philips still acts like I'm the only one with the problem, and they've never heard of this before! I welcome any info / update you can give.
Thanks


----------



## jecunningham (Feb 20, 2007)

My HDD1630/17 actually shows up twice when Windows first recognizes it as a USB device. First it sees it as a Philips HDD14XX GoGear USB Device, which it places under Disk Drives in Device Manager, then it reports it as a USB Mass Storage Device under Universal Serial Bus Controllers. However the Phillip Device Manager program never recognizes it as connected and neither does my Windows Media Player.


----------



## ABSTRAX (Aug 6, 2003)

NEVER buy a Phillips MP3 player... they are littered with bugs...

This is a common error and Phillips don't really have a solution for it... all the supposed solutions don't actually work... 

I remember installing all the get up on 3 different PCs trying to get at least one to recognise the player and not one did... its not as though I'm not computer savvy either... stick to iPod & Creative players NEVER any problem


----------



## Blondfarf (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! Where were you 24 hours BEFORE I bought the Phillips GOGear?
The problem really is, that even Phillips Tech support does not understand their own equipment / hardware.
They are so busy trying to make it proprietary to them and microsoft, that they forgot, (nor care about) the users and the consumers!
My next purchase was back to the iPod - surprise !!!


----------



## esportplace.de (Aug 6, 2007)

...
hey guys

i am not willing to give up the fight just now...

i got a question to minish1 or anyone else who may could help me 
[and, yeah... my english is not so good  sry for that]

...minish1 spoke about the "detect philips gogear device" ...

i called the philips support and they told me to download this programm to force my computer to recognize the player... and they send me the link...

http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/...2.zip&ofn=Detect Philips GoGear Device_v3.zip

but i cant download this .zip-file

its always just file called "detect" which i cant open with any of my programms... (-> no exe.file) it all sounded so easy when minish1 talked about it...

question -> can some1 of u may send me another link to download this prog ?!
or send me an email pls to [email protected] !!!

i really would like to test this prog before i give the s**** player back !


----------



## kcwickham (Oct 1, 2007)

I just completed a survey on the philips website and conveyed how unhappy I was with my philips HDD1630/17 mp3 player. This is my second one that I am having problems with My first one started to have problems just before my warranty was up. The device was not booting up and the device manager could not repair it. I contacted Tech support and they had me send it back, and they replaced it with a new one. It has been a little over a year now (after the warranty has expired...get that) and the second one is telling me to connect to PC. Well the device manager does not recognize that it is connected (the player itself shows the connection). I have read this forum and downloaded the program that esportplace.de stated and it didn't work. My next purchase will be an Ipod, I will never purchase anything that Philips makes. This company does not care about the consumer at all or they would try to make matters right. I think that all they care about is their own pocketbooks.


----------

